# I keep getting notifications to update AMD.



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I just bought this laptop a couple weeks ago and I keep getting notifications on my taskbar to update my AMD.

I checked my Windows update, no new updates.
But on my taskbar notifications it keeps telling me I have to update AMD.


Can someone please help me...update my AMD. I'm new to this laptop and not sure how or if I need to.


I have a Lenovo 330 Thinkpad
(posted screenshot of Device Specifications and AMD Update Notifications I keep getting)

-Thank You.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to Lenovo website for driver updates. Windows Updates are for generic drivers mostly.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

It's the driver package for video, chipset and other parts of your system.
You have to determine what you have, then go to
https://www.amd.com/en/support
And download the correct drivers you need. 

Hit the winkey, then type in msinfo32 to determine the components. 

Most likely the drivers you are using are default w10 drivers from microsoft, manufacturer drivers are generally more current and offer more functions than MS drivers

Edit: 
Or go to the lenovo site as Corday mentioned


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I went to Lenovo's page and under my laptop I selected the AMD drivers to update. After reboot, still got a notification to update(new radeon software).

These are the updates I installed. Did I do something wrong?


I went to the AMD page but had trouble finding my locating the correct drivers. I have AMD R5 but there were R5 200,300 or 400 series. Mine doesn't have those numbers. I'm a bit confused.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Open the AMD Radeon Settings app and let it apply the updates.

You will get these notifications on occasion, as AMD does not generally release its Radeon Graphics driver updates to Microsoft for inclusion in the "Driver Library in the Microsoft Cloud" in a timely manner.

I have 4 computers with AMD Radeon Graphics and this is "the typical update method," not Windows Update.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not sure I see any option to "apply settings" from the update..

Also, my computer has 2: AMD Radeon Settings and AMD Radeon Settings Lite.
Is this normal to have both of them?

There's this notification that keeps telling me to uninstall an older version.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Look at item number 3 in that screen shot where you have the first item circled.

Activate it and you'll start into the process of applying the update.

Then see what you have afterward.

I have never had/used the Lite version, but I doubt it hurts anything. You always have the option of uninstalling both it and the full version, then redownloading from AMDs support pages, which will get you the most recent version of the full package. I would not do this as your first step; apply the needed update first.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I can't even access the regular AMD program. When I do I get an error(screenshot below). It will only let me access the AMD Lite version.


In the Lite version, when I click on the 3rd option like you said, I get to this screen(screenshot below) I can't click on "Currently Installed", only "Check for Updates". When clicked on that, it's just stuck on "checking for updates" screen, nothing happens.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Then, what I would do is what I suggested earlier:

1. Uninstall the AMD Lite and AMD Radeon Settings applications on your machine.

2. Navigate to the AMD Drivers & Downloads Support Page.

3. Keep the default "Graphics" selection in the left column, then find the Radeon version you need in the right column (almost certain to be R5, R7, or R9, but if it's one of the others then select that one). * Or better yet*, use the Auto-Detect and Install Radeon™ Graphics Drivers for Windows utility just below that. Download it and run it and it will detect what you need.

4. Do as the utility instructs to install the Radeon Software you need. Stick with the most recent stable version. It sometimes offers the latest late beta version, but it clearly distinguishes between the two, and always suggests installing the latest stable version as your first option.

That should take care of anything that can be taken care of. What you just installed will also monitor for future updates if you allow Radeon Settings to run in the background, which you're asked about during installation, if memory serves. I get precisely the sort of notifications you're getting that started this topic when a new version is available for installation, and it normally will work through the app itself. Something's clearly corrupted with yours.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I did the auto install and detect Radeon but got an error when I ran the program, it says it cannot identify my graphics hardware...should I be worried about that? (screenshot).

When I go to install Radeon myself from the list, it says R5 but then I don't know which one to download, just any/latest version?
(screenshot).


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

I would be concerned. If you are able to do a return for exchange on this machine I'd seriously consider doing so.

You should not be encountering issues like this on a nearly brand spankin' new machine.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

This is after uninstall of AMD. Should I still try to do a manual instal? if that doesn't work then I will consider a return...omg I can't believe this


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

You could try a manual install, but I doubt the end result will be different, but it might be.

Your computer manufacturer's support page for your computer should give you the technical specifications that exactly identify the AMD graphics that came with your machine so you can select from the AMD selector correctly.

You could also restart the machine, and give the automatic installer a try again. Things are known to "burp" on occasion and work just fine on a subsequent run after restarting.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I just did a manual install and..it worked! I selected AMD Radeon R5 M430. I don't know if that was correct but it did install.

Is that good or does it still mean there are problems? Is there a way to check?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

First, see if you have the AMD Radeon Settings app running in the background now. It should show up if you hit the overflow chevron at the left edge of the system tray. If it is, open it and post a screen shot.

If it is not installed and running, I would, seriously, give the automatic install a second try now. This is strictly to determine whether it can now determine what hardware you have. It is what would be used as time progresses to keep things up to date.

I strongly suspect that a "burp" occurred, and all is now fine. The automatic install should promptly determine two things:

1. What your actual hardware is (though it likely won't tell you).

2. That your current AMD driver software is up to date (or, if somehow not up to date, try updating it again).

You really need to be certain it can do this.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

And here, for reference, are some screen shots from the AMD Radeon Settings app on my laptop.

I have attached a shot of the main screen and the three screens under the System tab.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

AMD Radeon is not running in taskbar. I only see it in Start Menu. But I can put it in the taskbar if you want.

I did the Automatic Install and it worked! It found my current version. The same one that I installed. I still don't know if this is the correct version that I should have..when I google searched my laptop Lenovo 330-15AST graphics card it just says Radeon R5 nothing more, but I still had to select 400 series and M430 just don't know if that's correct.

So any future updates now should work yes? and no more problems? I really hope not.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

It's not absolutely necessary to get it in the system tray.

In the future, should the same sort of notification show up with regard to your AMD Radeon Graphics needing an update, fire up this app and it will detect that and guide you through installing the update.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, will do. Thank you so much. I really appreciate your time and help!! TY!


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

You're quite welcome. I hope you enjoy your new computer now that this issue is out of the way.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In the future, it might help you to know that you have built in graphics only and not a separate video card.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Corday said:


> In the future, it might help you to know that you have built in graphics only and not a separate video card.


The first post included a screen shot showing a notification for AMD Radeon and mentioned a ThinkPad. That pretty much answers that question.


----------

